# PC Doctor, ~anyone tried it?



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

Has anyone tried this? Or is anyone willing to review it for me to see how it works?

PC Doctor diagnoses and cures your computer problems!

Download Free http://www.absolutebulletproof.com/3pcfix/

Now works with all versions of windows. 95, 98, 2000, XP and ME

It identifies your problems.

It fixes the problems.

It keeps your system running in tip-top shape.

Like any good physician, PC Doctor OnCall begins by diagnosing the problems. The free program scans your system to understand exactly what's wrong. It examines 11 critical areas in the operating system and gives you a list of the errors and problems it finds, along with an evaluation of how severe these problems are.

You can download this free scanning tool and perform this examination as often as you want for free!
http://www.absolutebulletproof.com/3pcfix/

After you know what's wrong, you decide what to do next based on solid information. To fix the problems, you just order a license key and download the repair portion of the program. Then all the problems will be fixed in a matter of minutes!

You will be amazed and delighted with how much better your computer performs. And you'll want to run PC Doctor OnCall often to ensure that your computer stays in this great shape.

Download Free http://www.absolutebulletproof.com/3pcfix/


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You can run the free part to tell you whats wrong--then if you post the problems there must be alternative ways to fix them so you dont need to buy the software.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

I've used PC Doctor for Windows for the last year, after having gotten it from Gateway with my system.

It is an intensive diagnostic suite for Hardware, and is pretty good.

I just downloaded and tried this PC Doctor On Call,per your link, and ran it. It found 91 instances of "problems".

Besides "problems" that it had with shortcuts I had deleted or moved, it gave the following as "problems":

C:\Games\Black Isle\BG2\BG2Main.Exe 
C:\PROGRA~1\SONICF~2\UEX_CMP3.EXE 
C:\Program Files\Caere\PageKeeper30\SYSTEM\WPThumb.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Geography\Setup\ACMSETUP.EXE
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Proof\custom.dic
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Picture It! Express\1033\pisupprt.hlp
C:\Program Files\Net2Phone\Net2fone.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETSCAPE\NETSCAPE 6\AOL\CDTOOL.DLL
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETSCAPE\NETSCAPE 6\AOL\CDTOOL.DLL
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALJUKEBOX\IERJPLUG.DLL
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALJUKEBOX\IERJPLUG.DLL
C:\Program Files\Real\RealJukebox\realjbox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\MINILOG.EXE 

It seems to have found some strings that have been left behind from uninstallations referring to these files.

of course, the list they provide, and the way they provide it, does not allow you to really post the problems here.

Personal opinion, If you are having problems with your system, then we can help to fix it, with free diagnostic tools like Belarc Advisor and such. If you do not have access to this site, then it could be useful to do it all for you, but, . . . you do have access to us!


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

AF
Saw your post yesterday and was curious about this PC Doctor since it sounded similiar to Norton Utility names. Download and ran the free version this morning then also ran Norton WinDoctor for comparison and here is my conclusion.

1) Both output Interfaces almost identical. (See attached pic's this post and next)

2) PC Doctor did indeed discover some problem on my system.

3) Norton Utilities Win Doctor found many other problems that PC Doctor did not.

4) Some of the problems found by both require research and should not be arbitraily fixed per Norton suggestions, PC doctor did not offer suggestions without paying for them so one would not have any insite into what the problem is or where to start looking for fixes.

5) Norton WinDoctor is much more comprehensive than PC Doctor in review of potential problems and unneeded registry entries.

Conclusion: If I were to spend the money I would purchase Norton Utilities over PC Doctor since it also contains many other useful tools. As far as free? PC doctor at least lists some of the problems but again offers no suggestions on where to start looking for proper solutions without paying. Much of the problems will be specific to your system and not easily recognized by others trying to help. Case in point is a missing file. If a file is missing in a folder a registry entry is pointing to is that file required, does it exist somewhere else on your system, or is the registry entry in total error for calling it.


Here is the pic for PC Doctors Anaysis, Next post contains Nortons Win Doctor.

Hope that helps a bit.

Dave


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Norton Version Win Doctor.

Dave


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

Thanks fellas,

I don't really have anything wrong with my puter except that head to fingers to keyboard errors from time to time. I just thought it was the usual 'too good to be true' thing where something for free can fix all your computer problems, except for TSG. (Donations accepted)

I was looking at the nortons utilities stuff when I decide to upgrade my virus protection. Give all my money to symantec at one time. Now I have a better reason to do just that.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi Davey:

I have Norton Systemworks also and love the Windoctor feature. PC Doctor looks like (and forgive me it sounds as if I making accusations) a direct ripoff of Windoctor. I agree- for the monsy it costs, I highly recomment systemworks. I use Windoctor, Cleansweep and Speed Disk on a regular basis and they as good as any I have seen.

~Jim


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Jim
I agree System Works has allot and a fine buy however I always caution people on blanket use of Cleansweep without good knowledge of what it is actually doing. Many times programs like Cleansweep and PCMechanic and the like can cause more harm than good.
Just my









Dave


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes I love Norton Utility and it is the best out there.

Your like how much faster you can defrag with speed disk also.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

LOL Davey! Thx for those 2 American cents! ($0,03 Can)

I understand and agree with you Davey- I err in "assuming" that people know not to practice indescriminate deletions. It's always best to understand what is being deleted.

Also, On 2 occasions Windocter has found and fixed annoying file error messages. I can't imagine having to have traced and fixed them manually.

~Jim


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

My Gateway came with it too but I haven't tried it. It looks good with all the errors I see it has fixed for you people but its not free to fix problems, only to find them


----------

